# سوئال لكل الرجال/ الشباب-----



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2012)

* عندى سوئال لكل الشباب--- احب اسمع  رأيكم:*

* الموقف عباره عن فتاه  جميله متعلمه فى طب-- تزوجت دكتور بعد دراسه جدوى لشخصيته و عائلته محطرم جدا تقدم لها عدت مرات و اهلها كانو يرفضو لإنها كانت مذالت طالبه.. و لكنه اصر و انتظر... حتى تم بالفعل الزواج و السفر المباشر إلى  الخارج.. و هنا بدئت المشاكل...*
*  كان يختلق الخناقات  للبعد عنها.. المهم فى النهايه طلع (رغم حجمه المهول) لا يصلح للزواج!!!*
* تكلمت الفتاه مع ابونا لإنه  بدا بتهديدها و إجبارها على اخذ الاقراص التى تمنع الحمل... و اكتشفت إنه لديه  حوالى 100 علبه من هذا الدواء..... و تحول الوضع للإهانه و الضرب.. إختصارا إنها  رجعت مصر و تم بالفعل بطلان الزواج من الكنيسه بعد مرور ما لا يقل عن 3 اعوام إن لم يكن اكثر.....*
* المهم  من ساعتها تقدم لها  لا يقل عن 18 شاب و طبعا فى البدايه يعلم قصتها و يقول لها لن اتركك و لن استغنا ( فالفتاه بالفعل جمالها اخاذ و هذا غير روحها الجميله و ادبها) و لكن للاسف يتحول فجئه كل من اتى لمقابله اهلها كرجل إلى  طفل صغير مش بيقدر يكسر كلام مامى و مامى طلعت مش موافقا خالص خالص مع إنى حاولت معاها هى و بابى كتير...*
*--- هنا اريدان اسمع ارائكم كلكم .. ماذا تفعل  لو احببت فتاه مرت بهذه التجربه من قبل؟؟ و اخبرتك بقصتها من البدايه.....*

* و ياريت بلاش  الحماسه فى الردود عايزا ردود بعد تفكير وواقعيه و ياريت  تدولى الاسباب...*
* اشكركم----*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 مايو 2012)

لو كان لا يصلح للزواج ... بيجبرها على اخذ حبوب منع الحمل ليه ؟؟ ماهى كدة كدة مالهاش لازمة !!


----------



## چاكس (22 مايو 2012)

حاجة من الاتنين يا اما هى اللى معرفتش او مفهمتش شخصيته و فكره من البداية ( و ده غلطها و تتحمله ) ، يا اما هو اللى لعيب و حريف و عرف يضحك عليها و يرسم الدور ( و هنا ممكن نلتمس لها العذر ) ، اللى حصل حصل و هى شافت نتيجة تسرعها و عنادها او نتيجة عدم خبرتها ... 
للأسف الشديد ( عن تجربة قد تكون ملهاش لزمة ) فى رأى انا ان الحياة العملية مختلفة بنسبة كبيرة جدا عن الحياة النظرية ( طبعا اقصد تعليمها ) ، يعنى هى عندها العقل اللى وصلها لمهنة الطب .... (الجيل معظمه حافظ و مش فاهم ) ... مش قادرة تدرس شخصية هذا الشاب ؟ معقول ضحك عليها للدرجة دى ..
بالنسبة للبرنس اللى كان بيضربها و يعاملها وحش .. من كلامك باين جدا كان هدفه ايه ( التسلية الرخيصة ) أو لحتى لا نظلمه ... فلا استطيع ان اجزم بذلك فربما حدث بينهما ما لم يتم ذكره لنا ... ادق التفاصيل قد تصنع فارقا كبيرا ... (يعنى ممكن يكون بينهم حاجات شخصية محدش يعرفها غيرهم حصلت و هو بدأ من ساعتها التملق منها و الابتعاد عنها بخلق المشاكل و ضربها كمان ، اكيد فى سبب معرفهوش ادى الى الضرب !! )

بالنسبة لمنع الحمل او غيره ... المفروض ان الحاجات دى الطرفين بيكونو متفقين عليها قبل اتمام الزواج ... هنفترض انه رجع فى كلامه ، ندور على الاسباب .. يمكن تكون مادية .. يمكن تكون نفسية ... يمكن يكون معاه حق فى النقطة دى ..(شخصيا ) ارى ان من الصحيح فى بداية الزواج ان يتم تأخير الحمل ... حتى لا تحدث مشاكل ... و الموقف امامنا اكبر دليل على هذا الكلام ... فالموقف انتهى بالانفصال .. فاذا كان هناك اطفال ... سيكون الموقف وقتها اصعب .

ارى من كلامك عن الفتاة انها مظلومة .... ارى انها الضحية و لكن تذكرى انه  لا ملائكة على الارض ، انا يخيل لى انها السبب على الاقل فى نصف المشكلة .

صاحبتنا الجميلة الفاتنة التى تقدم لخطبتها 18 شخص ... انا مع ال 18 شخص لأن اذا كانت جميلة الى هذه الدرجة فالسبب فى مجيئهم اذا هو جمالها و تعليمها و ادبها (كما تقولين) .... ال 18 دول زودى عليهم الاولانى يبقوا 19 واحد هدفهم هو جمالها و مركزها و بس ... (ظاهريا ) فى قبول ... (عمليا) ... سينتهى الحال مع ال 18 الى نفس المأساه 

دلوقتى نقدر نلخص قصة صاحبتنا الفاتنة الجميلة ... انها جميلة و مهذبة و متعلمة ، لكن هل تجيد الحياة الاجتماعية ؟ هل صاحبتنا هذه عقلها يعى معنى الارتباط بانسان (مجهول لن تستطيع معرفته الا بعد مدة قد تصل الى سنين ) ؟
هل هى من النوع المدلل و لم تجد من يتحملها ؟ ... 

حقيقى رؤيتى للقصة غير واضحة لانه لازم تفاصيل 

شخصيا ....... اذا اعجبت (ليس حبا) بواحدة كهذه ... للأسف هنضم لل 18 اللى سمعوا كلام مامى (اصلى معنديش بابى مات ) و اخلع منها .... 

مساء الجمال و الكريستال ^_^


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> لو كان لا يصلح للزواج ... بيجبرها على اخذ حبوب منع الحمل ليه ؟؟ ماهى كدة كدة مالهاش لازمة !!


* هو طلع مريض نفسيا و كان عايز يخليها تفضل تاخدهم لفتره كبيره علشان يسبب لها هى  مشكله و يحاول يقول إن المشكله عندها....*


----------



## white.angel (22 مايو 2012)

*سؤال خارج اطار الموضوع ... *
*ألا يوجد اى كشف طبى حديث يكشف امر العجز ...!!! *
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> حاجة من الاتنين يا اما هى اللى معرفتش او مفهمتش شخصيته و فكره من البداية ( و ده غلطها و تتحمله ) ، يا اما هو اللى لعيب و حريف و عرف يضحك عليها و يرسم الدور ( و هنا ممكن نلتمس لها العذر ) ، اللى حصل حصل و هى شافت نتيجة تسرعها و عنادها او نتيجة عدم خبرتها ...
> للأسف الشديد ( عن تجربة قد تكون ملهاش لزمة ) فى رأى انا ان الحياة العملية مختلفة بنسبة كبيرة جدا عن الحياة النظرية ( طبعا اقصد تعليمها ) ، يعنى هى عندها العقل اللى وصلها لمهنة الطب .... (الجيل معظمه حافظ و مش فاهم ) ... مش قادرة تدرس شخصية هذا الشاب ؟ معقول ضحك عليها للدرجة دى ..
> بالنسبة للبرنس اللى كان بيضربها و يعاملها وحش .. من كلامك باين جدا كان هدفه ايه ( التسلية الرخيصة ) أو لحتى لا نظلمه ... فلا استطيع ان اجزم بذلك فربما حدث بينهما ما لم يتم ذكره لنا ... ادق التفاصيل قد تصنع فارقا كبيرا ... (يعنى ممكن يكون بينهم حاجات شخصية محدش يعرفها غيرهم حصلت و هو بدأ من ساعتها التملق منها و الابتعاد عنها بخلق المشاكل و ضربها كمان ، اكيد فى سبب معرفهوش ادى الى الضرب !! )
> 
> ...


* اخى الغالى الموضوع مفيهوش دراسه لشخصيته  الدراسه للشخصيه تمت و الدراسه على الصحه اهلها اصرو يعملها.. و لكن ما لم يعمله حسابه إنه طلع مريض نفسيا... و لا يقدر الإقتراب من سيده!! فكل قدرته هى مع نفسه!!*
*مدمن مع نفسه... و لكن معها لا يقدر ان يفعل اى شىء!!*
*  و تابعت حالته مع ابونا بالخارج من البدايه.. و لم ترغب ان تخبر احد من الاهل حتى لا تهينه... و حاولت الزهاب معه لدكترا نفسيين.. و لكن بلا جدوى... و اصبح يخطلق الاسباب للخناقات حتى يتحجج إنه اعصابه تعبانه ولما يكون متدايق مش بيقدر يتفاعل!!*

* المهم  انت انضميت لل18 و اصبحو 19 ههههههههه اشكرك على الاجابه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *سؤال خارج اطار الموضوع ... *​
> *ألا يوجد اى كشف طبى حديث يكشف امر العجز ...!!! *​


 هى دى المشكله..يجب كل الفتيات المقبلات على الزواج ان يصرو على هذا الكشف... و هى و حظاها بئا لو طلع مريض نفسيا  فهذا لا يظهر فى الكشف.. و لم يظهر غير بعد الكشف عليها هى بعد  تقريبا سنتين زواج ووجدت كما هى!!


----------



## چاكس (22 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * اخى الغالى الموضوع مفيهوش دراسه لشخصيته  الدراسه للشخصيه تمت و الدراسه على الصحه اهلها اصرو يعملها.. و لكن ما لم يعمله حسابه إنه طلع مريض نفسيا... و لا يقدر الإقتراب من سيده!! فكل قدرته هى مع نفسه!!*
> *مدمن مع نفسه... و لكن معها لا يقدر ان يفعل اى شىء!!*
> *  و تابعت حالته مع ابونا بالخارج من البدايه.. و لم ترغب ان تخبر احد من الاهل حتى لا تهينه... و حاولت الزهاب معه لدكترا نفسيين.. و لكن بلا جدوى... و اصبح يخطلق الاسباب للخناقات حتى يتحجج إنه اعصابه تعبانه ولما يكون متدايق مش بيقدر يتفاعل!!*
> 
> * المهم  انت انضميت لل18 و اصبحو 19 ههههههههه اشكرك على الاجابه*



^_^
طيب ما كنتى توضحى لنا من الاول انه سيكو .... 
انا بردو لسه منضم لل 18 .... خريجة طب يعنى معقدة ^_^ (مع احترامى لكل الدكتورات اللى فى السايت هنا )


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *--- هنا اريدان اسمع ارائكم كلكم .. ماذا تفعل  لو احببت فتاه مرت بهذه التجربه من قبل؟؟ و اخبرتك بقصتها من البدايه.....*


_*لو حصل فسخ ايام الخطوبة هبدأ صفحة جديدة معاها واحاول انسيها اللى فات.
*__*لكن للاسف..ارفض انى اتقدم لفتاة لها علاقة زوجية سابقة مع شاب وخصوصا انتى*__* بتقولى حصلت على بطلان زواج بعد 3 سنين يعنى عاشت معاه 3 سنين . 
ولاد الحرام كتير  فالمفروض تغسله وتكويه وتعجنه وتعرف كل حاجة عنه قبل ما تختاره مش لما يجيلها اللى النبى حارسة تزغطط وتفرح وتقبله دا مستقبل يا قمامير يعنى هتعيشى معاه باقى عمرك.
ربنا يهديكوا وتعقلوا :fun_lol:  
*_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> ^_^
> طيب ما كنتى توضحى لنا من الاول انه سيكو ....
> انا بردو لسه منضم لل 18 .... خريجة طب يعنى معقدة ^_^ (مع احترامى لكل الدكتورات اللى فى السايت هنا )


 
* انا لو منك البس الخوزه دلوقتى ههههههههه فى دكترا هنا يا باشا   فمتعممش ههههه*
* إنضم لل18 ههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> _*لو حصل فسخ ايام الخطوبة هبدأ صفحة جديدة معاها واحاول انسيها اللى فات.*_​
> 
> 
> _*لكن للاسف..ارفض انى اتقدم لفتاة لها علاقة زوجية سابقة مع شاب وخصوصا انتى*__* بتقولى حصلت على بطلان زواج بعد 3 سنين يعنى عاشت معاه 3 سنين . *_
> ...


*عاشت معاه بتاع سنتين بس إخوه فى الرب .......*
*و باقى السنين دى من ساعت مارجعت و بدئت فى الطلب للكنيسه و التحقيق و الكشف و البهدله و اللف و الدوران...*

*اهلا بيك فى صف ال 18 ايضا .......*


----------



## چاكس (22 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * انا لو منك البس الخوزه دلوقتى ههههههههه فى دكترا هنا يا باشا   فمتعممش ههههه*
> * إنضم لل18 ههههههههههه*



ده انا شكلى هاكل علقة !
هو انا اقدر بردو .... ^_^


----------



## white.angel (22 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هى دى المشكله..يجب كل الفتيات المقبلات على الزواج ان يصرو على هذا الكشف... و هى و حظاها بئا لو طلع مريض نفسيا  فهذا لا يظهر فى الكشف.. و لم يظهر غير بعد الكشف عليها هى بعد  تقريبا سنتين زواج ووجدت كما هى!!


*بصى .. انا معنديش خبره بأمر العجز تحديداً ... *
*ولكن حسب كلامك .. اذا كان يمكن الكشف عن هذا الشئ ... ومعرفته قبل الزواج .. وهى تهاونت يبقى تستاهل ... *
*وحتى لو الامر نفسى .... المفروض بردو يتكشف عليه ..... *
*يعنى من الاخر اللى هتقول يا جواز ... تعمل لجوزها كشف هيئه عشان تضمن وماتتفاجئش بمصيبه بعد كدة ..!!*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بصى .. انا معنديش خبره بأمر العجز تحديداً ... *​
> *ولكن حسب كلامك .. اذا كان يمكن الكشف عن هذا الشئ ... ومعرفته قبل الزواج .. وهى تهاونت يبقى تستاهل ... *
> *وحتى لو الامر نفسى .... المفروض بردو يتكشف عليه ..... *
> *يعنى من الاخر اللى هتقول يا جواز ... تعمل لجوزها كشف هيئه عشان تضمن وماتتفاجئش بمصيبه بعد كدة ..!!*​


* الكشف الطبى بتاع قبل الزواج عملوه بالفعل و طلع طبيعى و كويس.....*
* انا مسمعتش عن كشف نفسى قبل الزواج الحقيقه!!!!*
* اعتقد الموضوع محتاج يوم تجربه هههههههههههههههههههههههه*:fun_lol:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *  طلع (رغم حجمه المهول) لا يصلح للزواج!!!*



*مش بالحجم خالص ع فكرة :new6:*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *--- هنا اريدان اسمع ارائكم كلكم .. ماذا تفعل  لو احببت فتاه مرت بهذه التجربه من قبل؟؟ و اخبرتك بقصتها من البدايه.....*


*بالنسبالي ، العقل قبل القلب بكتير
لو حبيت فتاة بالظروف دي ، فدة معناه اني موافق اقف جنبها واساعدها
مش احبها الاول وبعدين اروح لمامي فتقولي عيب متتجوزهاش ، فمتجوزهاش


انا عندي بس سؤال رخم
لما هو لا يصلح ، جايب حبوب منع حمل لية ،
ولا هو اللي بياخدو ولا اية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
 تصدق إنها سئلته بردو السوئال ده ههههههههههههههه( طب اخد ليه الحبوب مدام مفيش حاجه بتحصل؟؟
 بداء الإجبار و الإهانه و الضرب..فبدئت تعمل نفسها بتاخدهم و ترميهم من وراه.. و صدفه تفتح درج   فى دولابه تلاقى الدرك مليااااااااااااااااان علب... هى فكرت و قالت اكيد عايز يجبلها مشكله بسبب الادويه دى و بعد كدا يقول المشكله منها!! *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2012)

*مفهمتش بردو فى الاخر يعنى إنت فى طابور صف ال18 و لا ممكن  تروح طابور فاضى و توافق تتجوزها؟؟*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طيب  لو حبتها و قررت تقف جنبها و رغم طلبها منك إنك تفكر كويس..روحت إنت اصريت  تروح تقابل اهلها... و روحت بالفعل.. راجل بئا شهم ..و اهلها رضهم ليك(روح  يا ابنى استشير اهلك الاول)  ردك بئا (  إذاى يا اونكل انا مش راجل قدامك و  لا إيه اهلى لما يعرفو حبى ليها و يعرفوها و يحبوها مش هيمنعو و غير كدا  انا شايل نفسى ) و بعد كدا فين مامى و فين بابى؟... لا اصلهم مش موفقين  خالص و  العيله كلها واقفه فى الموضوع حتى ابونا رافض.. انا اسف..بس اعرفى  إنى مش ههحب غيرك...


*
ماهو عشان كدة بقولك العقل قبل القلب
معنى اني اسمح لمشاعري بالانطلاق ف الموضوع ، يبأة عقلي فكر كويس ، وعالج موضوع الاهل والابونا والـ والـ والـ ، اللي هما مش هيتجوزوها اصلا !
بالنسبة لعيلتي يعني ، قرار الجواز دة شخصي بحت ،
بس انا بتكلم عموما ، اللي عايز يحب حد في مشكلة ، يحكم عقله الاول *




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تصدق إنها سئلته بردو السوئال ده ههههههههههههههه( طب اخد ليه الحبوب مدام مفيش حاجه بتحصل؟؟
> بداء الإجبار و الإهانه و الضرب..فبدئت تعمل نفسها بتاخدهم  و ترميهم من وراه.. و صدفه تفتح درج   فى دولابه تلاقى الدرك  مليااااااااااااااااان علب... هى فكرت و قالت اكيد عايز يجبلها مشكله بسبب  الادويه دى و بعد كدا يقول المشكله منها!!



*انا ارجح السبب دة فعلا
وارجح سبب تاني ، ميتنفعش اقولو هنا عشان احنا ف منتدى مسيحي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> ​*يعنى من الاخر اللى هتقول يا جواز ... تعمل لجوزها كشف هيئه عشان تضمن وماتتفاجئش بمصيبه بعد كدة ..!!*​


*كشف أية ؟؟؟؟:t19::t19::t19:*
*كشف هيئة ؟؟؟:new6::new6:*

*أزاى ياوايت أفادينا أفادك الله ..*
*لأنى ( ميح ) فى الحاجات تييى :fun_lol: *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *المهم من ساعتها تقدم لها لا يقل عن 18 شاب و طبعا فى البدايه يعلم قصتها و يقول لها لن اتركك و لن استغنا ( فالفتاه بالفعل جمالها اخاذ و هذا غير روحها الجميله و ادبها) و لكن للاسف يتحول فجئه كل من اتى لمقابله اهلها كرجل إلى طفل صغير مش بيقدر يكسر كلام مامى و مامى طلعت مش موافقا خالص خالص مع إنى حاولت معاها هى و بابى كتير...*


*لو حلوة وبالوصف دة* 
*أنا عن نفسى أمى ماعندهاش أى ماااااانع :new6:*
*ومش بتدقق فى الحاجت تييى ومالهاش " دحوة " *


----------



## treaz (22 مايو 2012)

بصى هى فعلا مشكله بس برده البنت هتتحمل نص المشكله لان فى حاجه اسمها خطوبه ودى لدراسه الشخص كويس جدااااااااااااااا ومهما كان ممثل بارع بس فى ادق التصرفات بيظهر شخصيته الحقيقيه اكيد لاحظت فى تصرفاته اشياء غير طبيعيه واتهونت فيها واتغاضت عنها وبالنسبه ان حد يتقدملها ويرتبط بيها اكيد هيختارها بكل شى وهيتغاضى عن ال3 سنين بس بترجع للتفكير وكمان لمدى قبوله للفكرة نفسها لان الاغلب ان الراجل الشرقى بيرفض يرتبط بواحدة كانت مرتبطه حتى ولو كان على الورق وخلاص بس دة درس لاى بنت علشان تفصص العريس فى الخطوبه وتطلع عينه علشان تبين وشه الحقيقى هههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو حلوة وبالوصف دة*
> *أنا عن نفسى أمى ماعندهاش أى ماااااانع :new6:*
> *ومش بتدقق فى الحاجت تييى ومالهاش " دحوة " *



إذا كان كدا ماشى ههههههههههه يعنى نقول مبروك يا عبود.....ههههههه


----------



## the shepherd (22 مايو 2012)

يعني لو تخطينا نقطة موقفها و دورها في حدوث المشكلة المؤلمة دي و نطينا مرة واحدة للموقف العالم تجاها .
يعني لازم الواحد يبقي صريح و جرئ . هي ممكن تكون مظلومة و اكيد من حقها تاخد فرصة تانية دة الي بيقولوا المنطق و العقل . 
لكن للاسف مش عقل و منطق الرجل الشرقي .
 يعني انا احترم انسانة زي دي و عمرها ما هتقل في نظري و ممكن نبقي صحاب و اساعدها تتخطي المحنة علي المستوي النفسي .
 لكن اني ارتبط بيها دي حاجة صعب جدا اي حد يقوم بيها - الا لو هو كمان مر بتجربة مشابهه او كان متزوج قبل كدة 
- لان بصراحة فكرة الارتباط بانسانه ليها ماضي " و مش ماضي عاطفي بس دة للاسف ماضي ........ كمان " فكرة مقلقة جدا لاي راجل . 
يعني حتي لو هو مقطوع من شجرة و مفيش حد هيعترض عليها بسبب النقطة دي هو نفسه مهما كانت عجباه هيواجه صعوبة في اتخاذ القرار و ستصل في الغالب لرفض الفكرة . 

هي فعلاً تستحق فرصة تانية بس للاسف مجتمعنا سيقتل اي حق لمثل تلك الحالات الجريحة التي تبحث عن اي امل للشفاء
 و الحياة حياة طبيعية مرة اخري و التمتع بعلاقة صحية و تكوين اسرة . و زي ما بقول دايماً " لا تجازف بما لا تستطيع تحمل فقدانه "​


----------



## sparrow (22 مايو 2012)

الحكايه دي شبه حكايه واحدة صحبتي بس هي مسلمه وبردو كان طول بعرض وبردو طلع مريض نفسيا 
بس هي طبعا لانها مسلمة فسهل تتطلق والمفروض تكون اطلقت من شهر

بالنسبه لموقف الرجاله متهيلي الموضوع محتاج قدرة معينه للراجل عشان يقدر يرتبط بيها والقدرة دي مش عند اي حد 
زيينا احنا بردو مش سهل علي اي بنت ترتبط براجل واخد بطلان

بس دعوة للتفاول
انا ليا واحدة صحبتي بردو اطلقت بعد الجواز بسنه لنفس السبب تقريبا ,, 
وارتبطت واتخطبت لولد وكانوا بيحبوا بعض وهو مكنش سبق ليه الجواز وكان متقبل الفكرة جداا


----------



## Critic (22 مايو 2012)

هو انا بس مستغرب , منين دراسة جدوى ! ومنين مكتشفتش اى اعراض ان الشخص ده مريض الطبع ! فترة الخطوبة كانت لازمتها ايه !!


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> هو انا بس مستغرب , منين دراسة جدوى ! ومنين مكتشفتش اى اعراض ان الشخص ده مريض الطبع ! فترة الخطوبة كانت لازمتها ايه !!



ماهو دي يافادي انا بسميها نظرية الخازوق عند البنات
تفضل تتهان فترة الخطوبة وتاخد ع قفاها ، وتشوفو ملاك
وبعد الجواز ، والروتين ، وانعدام الانبهار سواء بالشخص او بالمشاعر ،
تصحى ع " الخازوق " !
اللي هو اصلا كان واضح جداً قبل الجواز .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 مايو 2012)

> Critic قال:
> 
> 
> > هو انا بس مستغرب , منين دراسة جدوى ! ومنين مكتشفتش اى اعراض ان الشخص ده مريض الطبع ! *فترة الخطوبة كانت لازمتها ايه !![/QUOTE*]





> *الحاجات دى ما تبانش فترة الخطوبة الا اذا أردنا للبنت انها تعمل له ( تست ) وهذا مستحيل طبعا دينياً وأخلاقياً ومجتمعياً*
> *ممكن يكون الشاب طبيعى جداً وعارف أنه زى ( الفُل )*
> *لكن عند الممارسة الحقيقة ينهار بلا سبب عضوى معروف*
> *و90% من الأسباب يكون نفسياً أو نتيجة لممارسات خاطئة أقدم عليها فى مُستهل حياته وهو صغير*
> ...


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 مايو 2012)

أعرف نفس القصه مع احد اصدقائي القريبين جدااا ليا

كان عنده مشكله زي كده وحب يجيب الموضوع عندها فشهر بيها بكلام مش كويس

من اول اسبوع جواز

حتي الكنيسه ما وقفتش معاها خالص 

راحت لأنبا بولا وبعتت للبابا وقاموا بفحوصات طبيه ف العيادات التابعه للبطريركيه

وبالفعل ربنا ما بيسيبش بنته واثبت برأتها 

وقدمت للمحكمه وتم بطلان الزواج لصالحها 

المهم بقي انا كشخص وحبيت مثلا الاخت دي او اتقدمت لها

بدون اي مبالغات او مجاملات انا بعرف يعني ايه حب وبقدره

مدام مقتنع بالشخصيه كويس

دا بالعكس هخلصلها واعوضها وانسيها كل الايام الصعبه اللي شافتها 

ربنا يكون ف عونها

هنصلي من أجلها 

سلام الرب يكون معاكم  

حتي الكنيسه لم تقف مع البنت رغم انها​


----------



## Critic (23 مايو 2012)

> الحاجات دى ما تبانش فترة الخطوبة الا اذا أردنا للبنت انها تعمل له ( تست ) وهذا مستحيل طبعا دينياً وأخلاقياً ومجتمعياً


يا عم الحج انا بتكلم على "المرض الاخلاقى" مش العضوى , بتقولك كان بيهددها ويعذبها ويبهدلها ,وهو كل واحد مريض عضويا بيعمل كدة ؟! يبقى الموضوع مش بس مرض عضوى , ده مرض نفسى , لو مثلا فترة الخطوبة سنة ,مش معقولة طول سنة كاملة مخدتش بالها انه مش طبيعى ! مينفعش يمثل لفترة طويلة , لازم الاعراض تبان ولو لا اراديا , اكيد هى كانت فى عالم اخر , او كانت مدفوعة للجوازة دى من غير تفكير تحت اى سبب (والاسباب كتيييييييييير !)


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2012)

treaz قال:


> بصى هى فعلا مشكله بس برده البنت هتتحمل نص المشكله لان فى حاجه اسمها خطوبه ودى لدراسه الشخص كويس جدااااااااااااااا ومهما كان ممثل بارع بس فى ادق التصرفات بيظهر شخصيته الحقيقيه اكيد لاحظت فى تصرفاته اشياء غير طبيعيه واتهونت فيها واتغاضت عنها وبالنسبه ان حد يتقدملها ويرتبط بيها اكيد هيختارها بكل شى وهيتغاضى عن ال3 سنين بس بترجع للتفكير وكمان لمدى قبوله للفكرة نفسها لان الاغلب ان الراجل الشرقى بيرفض يرتبط بواحدة كانت مرتبطه حتى ولو كان على الورق وخلاص بس دة درس لاى بنت علشان تفصص العريس فى الخطوبه وتطلع عينه علشان تبين وشه الحقيقى هههههههههههههههه


* اولا اشكرك على المشاركه برأيك يا تريزا.... بس مش فاهما ليه بتحملى البنت  نص المشكله!! *
* عندك حق طبعا فى حاجه اسمها خطوبه و فى حاجه اسمها دراسه الشخص كويس جدا و ده الى هى كانت موءمنه بيه اوى اوى... لكن موضوع المرض النفسى ده هى معملتش حسابه!! و اعتقد هو كمان مكنش عامل حسابه.. *
* كان شخص كويس جدا...  اكيد فى عيوب فى كل انسان مفيش فينا حد كامل..بس فى عيوب ناس تقدر تتحملها و تتئقلم معاها و فى عيوب ناس متقدرش تستحملها.. فالخطوبه لدراسه الموضوع ده و هل كل واحد هيتحمل التانى و لا  لاء..... لإن اكيد هى كمان فيها عيوب لإنها إنسانه.....*

* هو بالفعل درس لأى بنت إنها تفصفص العريس..بس الى عايزا اقولو  إدرسى اه و فسفسى زى ما انت عايزا و اكيد هو بيدرس و يفسفس بردو... بس متفتكروش إن ده نتيجته لازم تكون النجاح... توقعو الفشل حتى لا تصدمو مثلها...*


----------



## ميرنا (23 مايو 2012)

هقولكم ع حاجة البنت ملهاش زنب فعلا 
اولا هو لما كان بيجلها بيقعدو مع بعض كام ساعة بيجلها كام يوم فى الاسبوع بكتير اوى يومين ولما يكون باله رايق ومظبط كويس اوى عشان مفيش اى حاجة تبان منة
اللى اكتشفته فعلا محدش بيبين اللى قدامك غير المواقف الصعبة واحنا كلنا عارفين خطوبتنا بتبقى شكلها ايه هيام بقى وسمر ومهند وسهر وام كلثوم 
لكن واعى بدارسة الاخر وانك تدخل لعمقة دا مش متاح يمكن قلة معرفة منا ويمكن كمان قلة وقت ما بين الاتنين مش بيقعد وقت كافى او وقتهم بيقضو فى كلام مشاعر ونحلم بلعش الدهبى او القفص سورى بس عاوزة تعرفى حد استفزية 
على مدار خطوبة سنة كنت فيها ولا كنت اعرف انى خطيبى خزان بيخزن كل موقف من اول الخطوبة والمشكلة كنا بنتعاتب وانا طلاما عتبت بنسى هو يعاتب ويخرب الدنيا ويشيله برضو 
بس اكتشفت دا قبل 20 يوم من الفرح لما جابلى القديم والجديد استغربت يخربيت زاكرتة الحقيقة فى حاجات صدقونى مش بتبان خااالص وهو بيعرف يداريها كويس جداا


----------



## Critic (23 مايو 2012)

> هقولكم ع حاجة البنت ملهاش زنب فعلا
> اولا هو لما كان بيجلها بيقعدو مع بعض كام ساعة بيجلها كام يوم فى الاسبوع بكتير اوى يومين ولما يكون باله رايق ومظبط كويس اوى عشان مفيش اى حاجة تبان منة


لا طبعا عليها جزء من المسئولية !
كانت المفروض تلاحظ وتفحص ردود افعاله فى مواقف عديدة وفى وقت غضبه ونرفزته حتى لو هتفتعل المواقف دى علشان تشوف النتايج , هى فترة الخطوبة دى للدباديب والروقان بس ولا ايه !

اصل مشكلتنا اننا نتخطب , نقوم حطين الاسامى على المذبح , ومستنيين تيجى راحة , وعايز اقولك ان سواء العريس حلو او وحش الراحة بتيجى ! وبعدين نقول لييييييييييييييييه يا رب ! مع ان ربنا اداك عقل !

انا رأيى ؟ اننا نستفيد من التجارب دى علشان منقعش فيها , اما هى البنت دى , فى مجتمعنا ده , فليتولاها الرب , يمكن لو سافرت ايكون فيه امل !


----------



## ميرنا (23 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> لا طبعا عليها جزء من المسئولية !
> كانت المفروض تلاحظ وتفحص ردود افعاله فى مواقف عديدة وفى وقت غضبه ونرفزته حتى لو هتفتعل المواقف دى علشان تشوف النتايج , هى فترة الخطوبة دى للدباديب والروقان بس ولا ايه !
> 
> اصل مشكلتنا اننا نتخطب , نقوم حطين الاسامى على المذبح , ومستنيين تيجى راحة , وعايز اقولك ان سواء العريس حلو او وحش الراحة بتيجى ! وبعدين نقول لييييييييييييييييه يا رب ! مع ان ربنا اداك عقل !
> ...


لا يخوية مش كلو فى راحة :ranting:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> يعني لو تخطينا نقطة موقفها و دورها في حدوث المشكلة المؤلمة دي و نطينا مرة واحدة للموقف العالم تجاها .
> 
> يعني لازم الواحد يبقي صريح و جرئ . هي ممكن تكون مظلومة و اكيد من حقها تاخد فرصة تانية دة الي بيقولوا المنطق و العقل .
> لكن للاسف مش عقل و منطق الرجل الشرقي .
> ...


* عمتا منور طابور ال18 هههههههههههههه*
* و من ناحيه منطق الرجل الشرقى مممممم ممكن مكنش معاك اوى... يمكن يكون اكثر من ناحيه منطق الرجل الشرقى القبطى.....*

* و بالفعل مجتمعنى بيقتل حق مثل هذه الحالات.....و للاسف لا يرحمهم.. و يقوم بدوره بزياده  الحمل عليهم بدل ان يحتضنهم و يساعدهم....*
*و لو الواحد بس فكر إن بنته او اخته ممكن  تواجه المشكله دى...بس للاسف اكتريه الناس لا تفكر بهذا الاسلوب.....*

* اشكرك على المرور اخى *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> هقولكم ع حاجة البنت ملهاش زنب فعلا
> اولا هو لما كان بيجلها بيقعدو مع بعض كام ساعة بيجلها كام يوم فى الاسبوع بكتير اوى يومين ولما يكون باله رايق ومظبط كويس اوى عشان مفيش اى حاجة تبان منة
> اللى اكتشفته فعلا محدش بيبين اللى قدامك غير المواقف الصعبة واحنا كلنا عارفين خطوبتنا بتبقى شكلها ايه هيام بقى وسمر ومهند وسهر وام كلثوم
> لكن واعى بدارسة الاخر وانك تدخل لعمقة دا مش متاح يمكن قلة معرفة منا ويمكن كمان قلة وقت ما بين الاتنين مش بيقعد وقت كافى او وقتهم بيقضو فى كلام مشاعر ونحلم بلعش الدهبى او القفص سورى بس عاوزة تعرفى حد استفزية
> ...


* متفقه معاكى يا ميرنا.....*

* فى حجات بجد مش بتبان فى الخطوبه... و قاعده  لاذم الكل يعرفها..قبل الخطوبه شىء... و بعد الخطوبه  شىء (يعنى بتبان طبيعته اكثر  فى الخطوبه-- الكلام بردو بالنسبه للبنت) و بعد ما يتقفل عليهم باب واحد  بيبقا إختلاف تانى خااالص كمان.....*
* اى نعم كل ما تطول الخطوبه و يواجهو مشاكل و مواقف كتير مع بعض بتقد ر هى / هو تشوف شخصيته إيه.. بس فى النهايه  بقول للكل مهما عملت.. مش هتقدر تجيب الحقيقه لإن فى حجات إلى قدامك بيقدر بجد و بإحتراف يداريها.......*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> لا طبعا عليها جزء من المسئولية !
> كانت المفروض تلاحظ وتفحص ردود افعاله فى مواقف عديدة وفى وقت غضبه ونرفزته حتى لو هتفتعل المواقف دى علشان تشوف النتايج , هى فترة الخطوبة دى للدباديب والروقان بس ولا ايه !
> 
> اصل مشكلتنا اننا نتخطب , نقوم حطين الاسامى على المذبح , ومستنيين تيجى راحة , وعايز اقولك ان سواء العريس حلو او وحش الراحة بتيجى ! وبعدين نقول لييييييييييييييييه يا رب ! مع ان ربنا اداك عقل !
> ...


 
 كريتيك... عايزا افهمك حاجه..... بلاش تثق اوى فى الاختبارات و تقول كان لازم يختبر ده إختيارها هى تتحمل النتيجه و و و.
 تعرف هقول لك الكلمه الى قولتها ليها من ذمان و كانت رفضا كلامى.. و الذمن لف بيها و رجعت و فهمت انا قاصدى إيه....
  فى ناس بتمشى ورى مشاعرها .. و بتحب اوى.. و محبتها الكبيره دى هى إلى بتديها قدره تكمل مع الشخص الى قدامها رغم عيوب فيه....

 هى بئا كانت فزلوكت عصرها.... مشيالى بالاختبار و التوافق الفكرى و العلمى و الثقافى و الإجتماعى و الطبقى و المادى...(مش غلط)
 من ناحيه الاختبار فهى إختبرت مدى غيرته -- مدى عصبيته-- مدى و مدى و مدى و مدى.... من الى هو لو خطيبها جاى ممكن تفضل قاعده رابطه شعرها برولو و إشارب و لابسا لبس بيت عادى جدا... يا بنتى قومى ظبتى نفسك لا علشان هو هيشوفنى كدا فى البيت ..علشان مش يصدم بعد الجواز..... دايما متظبته قبل الجواز و بعد كدا فى البيت و الحياه العاديه مش سهل الوحده ديما تبقا  متظبطه.. و ده تفكير حلو طبعا و انا مقطنعا بيه... 

المهم دراسه تمام من نحيه مساعدته للغير من ناحيه تقبله للاطفال و التعامل معهم.. من ناحيه ومن ناحيه و من ناحيه... و كدا هى كانت متئكده إن الجوازه تمااام و فى السليم و لايمكن يحصل فيها حاجه!!

* لكن للاسف هى عملت كدا ذى إلى عمل  دراسه جدوى محكمه لمشروع جديد.. و كل ما الدراسه تكون مظبوطه و سليمه كل ما نجاح المشروع يكون موءكد اكثر..بس للاسف الناس بتنسا إن فى حاجه إسمها كوارس طبيعيه!!!!*
*قد توئدى إلى موت المشروع تماما زغم الدراسات التى تمت فيه....*

* مبقولش متختبرش-- مبقولش  اتصرع فى الجواز--*
* لكن بقول  اعرف  إن فى اسباب كتيييييره  تبوظ اى جوازه و مش بيرجع للاخطيار...  و لاذم نعرف ان إحنا بنعمل إلى علينا و نسيب الباقى فى إيد ربنا--  و نحاول نتوقع  علشان منتصدمش نفسيا....*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2012)

abanoup makram قال:


> أعرف نفس القصه مع احد اصدقائي القريبين جدااا ليا​
> 
> كان عنده مشكله زي كده وحب يجيب الموضوع عندها فشهر بيها بكلام مش كويس​
> من اول اسبوع جواز​
> ...


 *عندك حق يا ابانوب فى  حالات كتير بجد مؤسفه...*
* و شكرا  لكلامك.... بس بردو لاذم تحط فى بالك إن اهلك ممكن يقفو جامد فى الموضوع.... مش فاهما ليه خصوصا الام بتقف فى الموضوع رغم إن الام دى كانت فى يوم بنت و كانت ممكن تتحط فى نفس الموقف ده.. و ممكن بنتها تتحط فى نفس الموقف.. بس للاسف البشر مبيحسش غير لما يمر بنفس التجربه.....*


----------



## Critic (23 مايو 2012)

ايوة يعنى عايز افهم منك , انتى ايه رأيك , مسئولية مين اللى حصل ده ؟ لما نحب نشارو على حد ونقول الموضوع ده غلطة "فلان" نشاور على مين دلوقت ؟


----------



## ميرنا (23 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كريتيك... عايزا افهمك حاجه..... بلاش تثق اوى فى الاختبارات و تقول كان لازم يختبر ده إختيارها هى تتحمل النتيجه و و و.
> تعرف هقول لك الكلمه الى قولتها ليها من ذمان و كانت رفضا كلامى.. و الذمن لف بيها و رجعت و فهمت انا قاصدى إيه....
> فى ناس بتمشى ورى مشاعرها .. و بتحب اوى.. و محبتها الكبيره دى هى إلى بتديها قدره تكمل مع الشخص الى قدامها رغم عيوب فيه....
> 
> ...


يختى البنات دول عجايب لازم البكر والايشارب هما دول اللى فيهم الشفا يعنى :ranting:
ولا لو شافها بيهم هيحترمها مع احترامى للفكر دا غلط مش مؤمنة بيه:a82:
ليه مبقاش حلوة ع طول فى البيت برة معاه مش معاه :dntknw:
اصلى من النوع اللى بيحارب الايشارب :yahoo:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> يا عم الحج انا بتكلم على "المرض الاخلاقى" مش العضوى , بتقولك كان بيهددها ويعذبها ويبهدلها ,وهو كل واحد مريض عضويا بيعمل كدة ؟!


*القصة بتقول ان الراجل أتقلب 180 درجة مع البنت*
*دة مرجعه لعدم قدرته ...بيبقى الراجل مش طايق نفسه دة غصب عنه *
*للأسف مافيش راجل شرقى بيقبل أن يكون العيب فيه هو*
*حتى ولو كان عيب عدم الأنجاب بالرغم من ( قدرته ) *
*أنت متجوز ؟؟ ...طبعا لأ ..*
*وعلى فكرة دة بيأثر على الست برضه مش الراجل لوحده*
*أعطيك مثل ياكريتيك*
*بص فى صورة أى حد من معارفك قبل الجواز*
*وبص على صورته بعد الجواز ..*
*هتلاقى وشه ووشها ربرب كدة وبدا يتخن أو يملا*
*بيقولوا صحته جت ع الجواز ..مش أكل طبعاً *
*ما هو كان بياكل فى بيت أبوه وأمه ...أية اللى فرق ؟*
*اللى فرق الراحة النفسية والأجتماعية وكلمة أسمها ( الأستقرار )*
*والأستقرار دة بيكون ( نفسى ) بحت *
*وحسب القصة إن الراجل ماكانش ( هِسة ) ماشى يكلم روحه *
*أو بيطرقع برقبته ويرعشها وهو قاعد ..أو بيركب الهوا *
*وكان رايح جاى عايز يخطبها ورفضوه لغاية ما كملت تعليمها غاية الأمر أنه أكتشف عدم قدرته الرجولية ..فأثرت على نفسيته*
*بس كدة *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ايوة يعنى عايز افهم منك , انتى ايه رأيك , مسئولية مين اللى حصل ده ؟ لما نحب نشارو على حد ونقول الموضوع ده غلطة "فلان" نشاور على مين دلوقت ؟


 
* هنا بقا انا  وجه نظرى إنه مش غلطت حد فيهم!!!*
*دى ظروف بتتفرض على الانسان فى الدنيا... و بيلاقى نفسه فيها  مش نتيجه لإختياره  الغلط و لا إختياره الصح.... و مينفعش نشاور و نقول هو السبب( فى حاله إنه مكنش عارف الموضوع ده قبل الجواز) و لا ينفع نشاور و نقول هى السبب..*
* دول هما الاتنين اتحطو فى الظروف دى..... و من هنا كل واحد يتصرف بالطريقه إلى شايفها صح او بالحريه المطلقه  إلى الرب مديهالو فى حدود الظروف إلى هو محطوت فيها...*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *القصة بتقول ان الراجل أتقلب 180 درجة مع البنت*
> *دة مرجعه لعدم قدرته ...بيبقى الراجل مش طايق نفسه دة غصب عنه *
> *للأسف مافيش راجل شرقى بيقبل أن يكون العيب فيه هو*
> *حتى ولو كان عيب عدم الأنجاب بالرغم من ( قدرته ) *
> ...


* انت  فهمت الموقف بظبت يا عبود...*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *عندك حق يا ابانوب فى  حالات كتير بجد مؤسفه...*
> * و شكرا  لكلامك.... بس بردو لاذم تحط فى بالك إن اهلك ممكن يقفو جامد فى الموضوع.... مش فاهما ليه خصوصا الام بتقف فى الموضوع رغم إن الام دى كانت فى يوم بنت و كانت ممكن تتحط فى نفس الموقف ده.. و ممكن بنتها تتحط فى نفس الموقف.. بس للاسف البشر مبيحسش غير لما يمر بنفس التجربه.....*



أنا كشخص مستعد اقف قدام الدنيا كلها مدام انا مقتنع 

والبيت عندي كلهم ناس بيعرفوا ربنا وشئ زي كده هيبقي حريه شخصيه 

لأني انا اللي هعيش معاها واللي هختار حياتي بنفسي

ربنا يكون مع كل ولاده وبناته

†††سلام الرب يكون معاكي †††​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2012)

abanoup makram قال:


> أنا كشخص مستعد اقف قدام الدنيا كلها مدام انا مقتنع ​
> والبيت عندي كلهم ناس بيعرفوا ربنا وشئ زي كده هيبقي حريه شخصيه ​
> لأني انا اللي هعيش معاها واللي هختار حياتي بنفسي​
> ربنا يكون مع كل ولاده وبناته​
> ...


 
* اشكرك على ردك و على  رأيك الجميل إلى مش موجود منه كتير فى بلدنا هنا....*

* الرب يبارك لك حياتك..*

* يعنى نقول مبروك لعبود و ليك و كيرلس لسا هيدرس الموضوع بالعقل الاول و الباقى كولو اخد دوره فى طابور ال18 ....*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 مايو 2012)

ميرسي ليكي كتير

وشكراا ع التقييم 

سلام الرب يكون معاكي ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*مع احترامي لكل المشاركين 

بس المواضيع اللي زي دي
اي رد هيكون خيالي 
وكلام علي ورق


وزي ما بيقولوا اللي علي البر عوام 
مش يمكن اقابل البنت دي 
وتكون مظلومه فعلا 

بس لما اقرب منها اتفاجئي انها عصبيه 
طبعها غير طبعي 
غيروه بشكل مرضي " وده وارد بعد التجربه "

معلش يا حبو معتقدش انك هتطلعي بنتيجه من الموضوع ده 
ولو قولتلك اني هضم لقايمه الـ 18 او هتجوزها

اعتبريه مجرد كلام


بكرر اعتزاري لكل للمشاركين 
لكن النار مبتلسعش غير اللي ماسكها 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

*إإيييييييية*
*عبود جه الأول ...هى الكحكة فى أيد اليتيم عجبة ؟؟؟*
*وبعدين عبود خدمة 17 سنة فى تييب *
*وباخد ( كسر الزيرو ) مش بيهمنى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ولو قولتلك اني هضم لقايمه الـ 18 او هتجوزها*
> *اعتبريه مجرد كلام*​


* آآآدى واحد خلع ...عقبال التانى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إإيييييييية*
> *عبود جه الأول ...هى الكحكة فى أيد اليتيم عجبة ؟؟؟*
> *وبعدين عبود خدمة 17 سنة فى تييب *
> *وباخد ( كسر الزيرو ) مش بيهمنى *



* طيب ما تفكك من تيي 
واجيبلك حته كسر زيرو النترا استعمال طبيبه :t33:
*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مع احترامي لكل المشاركين
> 
> بس المواضيع اللي زي دي
> اي رد هيكون خيالي
> ...



مع إحترامي لكلامك يا عياد

كل واحد قال رأيه ادري قاله إزاي وإيه المواقف اللي تعرضلها
عشان ممكن يقول كده
وكمان كل واحد ادري برضو بثقلفة البيت عنده وضعها ايه

انا لما اتكلمت قولت مدام شخصيه كويسه ومقتنع بيها وانا بعرف أقرأ الشخصيات كويس خلاص مش هخلي موضوع زي كده يعوق ارتباطي بيها

وبرضو كل واحد ادري بكلامه واذا كان هيقدر ينفذه ولا لأ -لو حصل الموقف ده -

سلام الرب يكون معاك ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طيب ما تفكك من تيي *
> *واجيبلك حته كسر زيرو النترا استعمال طبيبه :t33:*​


 *ما بلاش طبيبه مع  عبود ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و بلاش مدرسات كميه بردو هههههههههههههههههه*
* عارفا طبعا يا عياد بس احب اسمع وجات النظر... عمتا عمله إذاى و طريقه التفكير...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

abanoup makram قال:


> مع إحترامي لكلامك يا عياد
> 
> كل واحد قال رأيه ادري قاله إزاي وإيه المواقف اللي تعرضلها
> عشان ممكن يقول كده
> ...



*منا قولتها 
ممكن لما اقرب منها الاقي عيب
معني كده اني وارد جدا ملاقيش عيوب وتبقي متفصله عشاني 

الغرض انك تبقي في قلب الموقف 
مش بترد علي موضوع في منتدي 


لان الموضوع محتاج حل لحاله المفروض انها حقيقيه مش افتراضيه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *واجيبلك حته كسر زيرو النترا استعمال طبيبه :t33:*


 *لأ خلى لك أنت الألنترا *
*وهات الطبيبة ...:t33:*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *منا قولتها
> ممكن لما اقرب منها الاقي عيب
> معني كده اني وارد جدا ملاقيش عيوب وتبقي متفصله عشاني
> 
> ...



يكفي النيه موجوده دلوقت :t33:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ خلى لك أنت الألنترا *
> *وهات الطبيبة ...:t33:*



*فكرتني بموقف حصل من 3 او اربع سنين 
كنت بشتغل مع دكتور اسنان ماسكله تسويق كراسي معاقين بيستوردها 
وكان معايا واحد ماسك المخزن 
واحنا الانتين رايحين السخنه مع الدكتور علشان نروح المينا 
وجينا في التحرير كنا لسه خارجين من المحل للي في القصر العيني 
وانا لمحت حته بورش 
اللي معايا قال سايقها موزه جامده اخر سبعين حاجه 
الدكتور قال انا شايف طريق زحمه يشل 


كل واحد بيشوف بعيونه فعلاً
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

abanoup makram قال:


> يكفي النيه موجوده دلوقت :t33:​



* ربنا يديك علي قد نيتك *
*خد بالك دي الدعوه اللي تعتبر " مع او ضد " في نفس ذات الوقت :t33:*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ربنا يديك علي قد نيتك *
> *خد بالك دي الدعوه اللي تعتبر " مع او ضد " في نفس ذات الوقت :t33:*​



ههههههههههههههه

ربنا يستر​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *فكرتني بموقف حصل من 3 او اربع سنين *
> *كنت بشتغل مع دكتور اسنان ماسكله تسويق كراسي معاقين بيستوردها *
> *وكان معايا واحد ماسك المخزن *
> *واحنا الانتين رايحين السخنه مع الدكتور علشان نروح المينا *
> ...


* حبيبى عياد*
*دة بيسموه فى ( التييب )*
*أشتباه فى حصوة مع ثنى الجذع لأسفل *
*لو مكان دكتور الأسنان بتاع الكراسى دة كنت رفعت ايدى ودعيت*
*لاهُم شل الطُرقات ..*
*وأكثر من الإشارات ...*
*ولا تقفل علينا الشوارع ..*
*واجعل لنا نصيباً من " البورشات "*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2012)

*عبووود و عياااد بوظتم الموضووع  اوووووت من هووووون.. و خد الطبيبه فى إدك.. ما صحبت الموقف طبيبه بردو ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * حبيبى عياد*
> *دة بيسموه فى ( التييب )*
> *أشتباه فى حصوة مع ثنى الجذع لأسفل *
> *لو مكان دكتور الأسنان بتاع الكراسى دة كنت رفعت ايدى ودعيت*
> ...



يبقي خلاص هشغلك مع الواد مايكل في المزغن هههههههههه
وبالنسبه للدكتور مش محتاج الطريق يقف علشان يبصبص
ده دكتور اسنان مشهور 
ونص زباينه كعب عالي 
وبياخد الحالات الحرجه علي عياده تركيا 
للكشف والاشاعه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *عبووود و عياااد بوظتم الموضووع  اوووووت من هووووون.. و خد الطبيبه فى إدك.. ما صحبت الموقف طبيبه بردو ههههههههههههههههههههه*



يعني امشي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *عبووود و عياااد بوظتم الموضووع اوووووت من هووووون.. و خد الطبيبه فى إدك.. ما صحبت الموقف طبيبه بردو ههههههههههههههههههههه*


*ماتبعتى ...:spor24:*
*ما انا فى الأول قلت لك ...والا بتيجى عند عبوود وتتكعبل ؟*
*بطلوا بقى الغيرة العامية اللى فيكوا تييى :t33:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> يعني امشي


 لا لا لا هو إحن نقدر بردو نمشيك من ارضيت التوبيك بتاعنا ..حاشا و كلا ههههههههه انت صاحب مكان يا راجل ههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماتبعتى ...:spor24:*
> *ما انا فى الأول قلت لك ...والا بتيجى عند عبوود وتتكعبل ؟*
> *بطلوا بقى الغيرة العامية اللى فيكوا تييى :t33:*


 ما انا قولت لك *توشكر يا عبود و قولت لك نقول مبروك و لا إيه..... كلك شهاامه يا راجل ههههههه*

* مين ده يغير  يا عبود ..مفيش هنا حد بيغير*:beee: *جرب حتى  زغزغ عياد كدا.. هتلاقيه مش يغير*


----------

